# Upgraded my chiller



## Skiddy

Last year I used a fog chiller in the yard haunt but it didn't perform as I had hoped. This year I made some improvements, here they are:

I added a 12v computer fan to move the fog out of the chiller









I replaced the output hose with a downspout fitting









New ice container









I also add a piece of hose to direct the fog into the ice









Here is a video of a test run. This is with about a quarter of the ice I'm going to run.






-Skiddy


----------



## dstading

Nice! That's some seriously cold fog, and the new fan does a great job of pushing it through.


----------



## drevilstein

are you using dry ice?


----------



## Skiddy

Yes


----------



## mikkojay

Any guess on how long the batch of dry ice in your picture would last on a cool evening with moderate use? Nice rig, I believe you have convinced me to copy the heck out of it!
Thanks, Mike


----------



## RoxyBlue

Looks like an effective design. Is the fan attached to the end of the downspout fixture?


----------



## Skiddy

mikkojay said:


> Any guess on how long the batch of dry ice in your picture would last on a cool evening with moderate use? Nice rig, I believe you have convinced me to copy the heck out of it!
> Thanks, Mike


Lasted about 3 hours with pretty heavy testing of the unit. I was moving it around the yard and trying it in different locations. The outside temp was in the mid to high 70's. What you see in the picture is 1 block of ice from the grocery store, approx 5-8 lbs.


----------



## Skiddy

RoxyBlue said:


> Looks like an effective design. Is the fan attached to the end of the downspout fixture?


I actually used a 3" pvc cleanout and coupler to ensure a tight seal to the bin. The fan is attached to a plastic piece that came with an old CPU fan. That is in turn attached to the pvc cleanout that is in the bin and the downspout adapter is attached to the pvc coupler on the outside.


----------



## davy2

Looks great, nice amount of fog!


----------



## utlonghorns416

Subcribed


----------



## Copchick

I like it!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looks great, nice photos too.


----------



## madmomma

Sweeeet! A little too complicated for a semi-newbie like me but hey, who knows what the future holds.


----------



## DarkTiki

This looks like a cool upgrade... But I have a question: Does it really make a noticeable difference? Because the fan runs continuously, wouldn't it be sucking the cold air out of the ice chamber the whole time, thus reducing the fog chilling the next time the fog machine fires? Just asking.


----------

